# My Mal puppy finished his RN!



## BrodyRoo (Aug 10, 2016)

Entered my 7 month old Malinois in Rally Novice at a big cluster show this weekend. Today was day three and we finished his title! He placed everyday and finished his title today with a 97! Very proud!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job to you both!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Pictures and congratulations!


----------



## BrodyRoo (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey, Julian G, I tried to PM you back but I don't have enough posts! 

ETA: Now I have enough.


----------



## BrodyRoo (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks, everyone! 

I'll try to post a pic when I'm on my computer!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Way to go!!

Yes, we gotta have pictures!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

That's awesome! Yes, pictures!!


----------

